

John Carmack on iOS development and concerns re: Android Marketplace - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/doom-creator-john-carmack-opines-on-ipad-development-and-why-hes-not-enthused-about-the-android-marketplace/

======
jokermatt999
Doesn't add much on the Ars Technica article:
<http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/11/post-8.ars/>

~~~
Andrewski
True, but you can't really 'optimize' the search engines and make a nickel off
ad revenue if you just link to an interview directly.

Just like me you fell for the submitter's SEO trick. Now Google sees another
link to that blog here and will bump his blog up a notch on the results page.

